# Society Meeting Haul



## parvi_17 (Mar 15, 2009)

I picked up a few plants today at my society's meeting. I thought I would show them off. The plants are:

Paph villosum (large multigrowth plant with two flowers)
Paph niveum
Phrag longifolium var. gracile (in spike)
Den. aphyllum 'ROC' (in flower)
Oerstedella centradenia (in flower)
Diodonopsis erinacea

Pictured are the villosum and Den. aphyllum.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice haul and very nice villosum! I missed this months meeting.  trying to get some studying done for an exam (now why am i on slippertalk...?). 

I haven't heard about longifolium var. gracile yet. 

I would love to get an niveum though.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 15, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Nice haul and very nice villosum! I missed this months meeting.  trying to get some studying done for an exam (now why am i on slippertalk...?).
> 
> I haven't heard about longifolium var. gracile yet.
> 
> I would love to get an niveum though.



I know the feeling; I never study enough for my exams .

That villosum is very different from my other one and much nicer, so I couldn't pass it up.

Phrag. longifolium var. gracile (or f. gracile if you like) is the smaller form of longifolium. Very valuable to me, because in my current situation I don't have the room for a regular longifolium!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice haul Joe. The villosum is way cool.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 15, 2009)

Great buys! Orchid society meetings are a great place to pick up plants at reasonable prices.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 15, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Great buys! Orchid society meetings are a great place to pick up plants at reasonable prices.



They sure are . I've gotten some of my rarest plants at unbelievable prices at meetings. Joining that society was the smartest thing I ever did.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 16, 2009)

Great haul Joe! Dang, I'm going to have to thing about driving up there for the Edmonton meeting; I joined your society this year. Heh heh. Like I don't have enough orchids already.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Great haul Joe! Dang, I'm going to have to thing about driving up there for the Edmonton meeting; I joined your society this year. Heh heh. Like I don't have enough orchids already.



That's great that you joined! We would love to have you .


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 16, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Congrats!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2009)

very nice buy!!! Interesting small dendro!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2009)

Good deal. I wish I had time to go to my society's meeting!


----------

